# Schwimmteich benötige Infos.



## asprey (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

wir haben vor uns einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Da wo er hin soll steht folgender Platz zur Verfügung. Breite 7.5 meter allerdings ist zu bedenken, das an den Seiten ein Zaun steht also ganz bis zur Grenze können wir nich gehen habe so an 4-5 meter breite gedacht. Länge 10 - 15 Meter. Habe mir folgendes vorgestellt. Hinten in die ecke ein Holzhaus mit ca. 3 x 3 meter da soll man sich dann abduschen und umziehen können. Davor eine Holzterrasse um darauf zu liegen und zum sonnen. Vielleicht noch ein Bachlauf mit einer Brücke. Anbei mal eine Skizze. Was haltet Ihr davon ??? Der Filterteich kann auch noch hinter dem Häuschen sein. Dahinter béfindet sich momentan ein Haselnussbaum der dann Schatten spenden kann. Die Breite von 7.5 meter könnte noch auf 10 meter verbreitert werden, jedoch müsste ich dazu noch ein Tor mit 3 meter breite versetzen wäre machbar. Der Zaun muss sein, damit Hund und kinder im Grundstück bleiben. Mit etwas mehrarbeit könnte ich die Fläche auf 10 x 20 meter vergrößern das ganze Grundstück hat fast 2000 qm. Hat jemand ein Programm in welchem man es mal 3d sehen kann wie es dann aussieht. 

http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/581ee2-1278879241.jpg 

Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich benötige Infos.*

Servus Tobias

Herzlich Willkommen

Muß es so ein formaler Schwimmteich sein ... so Poolartig ......

Klick mal in meiner Signatur auf "Mein Schwimmteichbau" ....

Würde meinen es ist geschmacksache wie der Teich aussieht, aber ich finde es halt so ein bisserl natürlicher ....


----------



## asprey (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich benötige Infos.*

Hallo,

ja soll so sein, gefällt uns die eckigen Formen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## günter-w (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich benötige Infos.*

Hallo Tobias, willkommen bei der Schwimmteichabteilung. Ein Programm für 3d Pläne habe ich nicht ich zeichne meine Projekte noch von Hand. Auf deinem Plan sieht man ja die Gesamtfläche für den Schwimmteich. Was letztendlich als Schwimmbereich und was als Pflanzenbereich gestaltet wird ist dann eine andere Geschichte siehe den Link von Helmut, oder soll der ganze Schwimmbereich ( C )ohne Pflanzen sein? Auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und viel Freude bei deinem Schwimmteichprojekt


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich benötige Infos.*

Wenn es sowieso formal (poolartig) sein soll, kann man auch bis an die Grenze gehen. Ist je nach Gegebenheit mehr Aufwand, wenn man eine Grenzwand braucht, dafür bekommt man mehr Platz. Auch an senkrechten Wänden kann man noch gestalterisch tätig werden - z.B. mit Taschenmatten.
Schön finde ich formale Becken eingerahmt mit einem naturnahen flachen Ufer mit Bepflanzung. Damit bleibt der Schwimmbereich Pflanzenfrei und es sieht trotzdem nicht wie ein Pool aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## allegra (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich benötige Infos.*

Hallo, so ist das bei uns....formal/ poolartig. Drumrum an drei Seiten eine Klärzone mit den Pflanzen. Sie hat vom Substrat bis zur Wasseroberfläche 10-20cm. Das Substrat (Biocalith= grobe Gesteinsmischung, Material aus ganz Deutschland gemixt, passend für unser Leitungswasser, das die Klärarbeit bislang super macht), ist 70-80cm hoch eingefüllt und wird durchströmt.
Gruß
E


----------

